

WebRTC Update 2014 by Sam Dutton, Justin Uberti, and Serge Lachapelle - arnaudbud
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvzDzIXoncg

======
arnaudbud
The new WebRTC sample repo is at
[http://github.com/GoogleChrome/webrtc](http://github.com/GoogleChrome/webrtc).

View samples from the repo live at
[http://googlechrome.github.io/webrtc](http://googlechrome.github.io/webrtc).

